# Fleetwood Hake.



## dparkinson7 (May 2, 2007)

Would anyone know details of the richest catch of hake ever landed at Fleetwood?

I remember from my youth an article in the old Fleetwood Chronicle about this subject. Unfortunately that was a very long time ago.

Details of the ship and crew would be very interesting.

Thanks David


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

From FMHT records. It may well have been Dinas Steam Trawling Co's DINAMAR (FD73) in the 1930s. She was on the hake and in 1931 landed 641 tons with the highest single trip 94 tons. In 1934 her highest single trip was 88 tons, but in 1934 she landed 941 tons but we do not have the highest single trip for that year.
Gil.


----------



## dparkinson7 (May 2, 2007)

*Thanks Gil.*

My memory is shaky on this one. Do you happen to know the name of the skipper?

I seem to remember it was Robert Wright Snr. , mate was Robert Wright (Young Bob) (his nephew), and bosun may have been my father Joe Parkinson. 

1930's is certainly the time period.

On the other hand I may be completely wrong.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

It could well have been Robert Wright Snr. Jeffrey Wright was skipper of THE ROMAN (FD15) and Nicholas Wright was Skipper of the WIGAN (FD241). Both caught illegal trawling!
Gil.


----------

